# 98 altima se, gle WHATS THE DIFFERENCE



## stevew84 (May 8, 2006)

ok this has been confusing me....

I thought that i had a nissan altima GLE, first of all because i dont have the owners manual and i cant tell which one it is. now i asked around and people were saying that if the altima has the spoiler on the back with the brake light, its a GLE. also because i have the indiglo gauges with all leather interior, no wood detail like the infiniti's. i bought this car about a year about and the guy told me it was the special edition, my question is, how can i find out for sure what it is? doesnt the GLE come with all leather and indiglo lights? oh and these arent the gauges that turn from white to black, just straight white all the time. i also saw a GXE with a fin with the brake light.

i really hope i dont sound like an idiot, i know about my car, just this is buggin me.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Alright
Are you sure your guages aren't Silver? If they are, they are called Platinum Gauges. I have the same in my Altima. I've seen plenty of SE's with leather though normally GLE's had them from factory the most. Most GLE's I've seen DO NOT have the spoiler on the trunk. That is normally reserved for the SE only. But you can put it on any of them as they are all set up for it. Even the GXE. If you took the VIN off the car I'm sure someone could run the numbers, unfortunately I don't know what site or process they use *(maybe do a search on it). good luck with it.

Darktide

PS - the dumbest question is the one not asked..... or the one that was answered by what the teacher just said 2 seconds before


----------



## stevew84 (May 8, 2006)

yes thats a good idea, on an unreleated topic... i've been trying to revamp my alty from inside out. i already got a price for stillen headers, tokico struts, eibach coil overs, powerslot rotors and hawk pads. i cant find an exhaust systems though. i've looked ay aem and injen, i need help.


----------



## Gino45 (Oct 18, 2005)

I've got a 98 SE and it has leather, spoiler with LED lights, white guages that go black at night, and sunroof. I would think that all these options could have been bought on a GLE. Someone once mentioned that the susupension is different on the SE than the GLE. It's a more sport tune susupension. I am not sure if that simply means that it has sway bars or stiffer shocks. Like Darktide mentioned, the easiest way to find out is to look at your VIN and ask a dealer to look it up.


----------



## avs0730 (May 12, 2006)

i bought my gle new backin 99. here is the differnce between the gxe, gle, and the se 
the gxe came with hudcaps, cloth seats, and non power seats.
the gle came with leater seats, power driver seat, and rims.
the se came with fog lights, rims, spoiler, white face gauges, sunroof, now i don't know if the leather and power drivers side seat where a option or not. 
about the suspenion i don't know if the se and gle are any different i would think so but again i don't know. if so i want se suspenion on my gle.


----------



## stevew84 (May 8, 2006)

cool thanks alot man. i have the limited SE. it has all the extras you listed, and it does have power drive seat and its all leather, thats where the limited edition came in. know a good exhaust for it?


----------



## avs0730 (May 12, 2006)

greddy is very quiet i had it on my honda's i like them also hks makes one.


----------

